# [INDESIGN] Dokumenteinst. Ränder



## vinc5nt (8. März 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir einer erklären, warum mir Indesign nicht die anfangs angegebenen Original Maße ausdruckt? ich hab 2 cm links,rechts und oben als Rand und unten 3 cm. Ausgedruckt werden aber nur links 1,8 und rechts 2,2cm; oben und unten wird korekt ausgedruckt. Der Drucker scheint das Papier richtig einzuziehen. Ich hab unter "Drucken" eine Einstellung gefunden die "offset" heißt sie beträgt 2mm - der fehlende Betrag. 
Warum ist der Ausdruck so falsch?


----------



## Hercules (8. März 2004)

Das liegt an deinem Drucker.
Und genau das bedeutet auch der Offset. --> die Verschiebung.


----------



## vinc5nt (8. März 2004)

was muss ich machen, damit das richtig funktioniert? ... soll ich offset höhersetzen? auf 4mm?

danke


----------



## Hercules (9. März 2004)

Ja probier des doch mal!
--> Probieren geht über Studieren


----------

